# My Mousey Family (piccy heavy)



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought that I would introduce my maniacs (and I apologise for not naming the colours but I am really hopeless in deciding what colours they are!! The only ones I know that I have right are black, chocolate, siamese and diluted tan - but the top coat I'm hopeless at :lol: ):

This is Charlie my cheeky little satin mouse 









His brother Marx (who is a little large but remarkably cuddly  









Both are about 11 months old (not 100% sure as the person I got them from had been advertising them for 3 months when I had them and wasn't sure himself!)

This is Scrambled Egg (brother to Toastie, Sookie and Sherbet) who is about 11 months (again the person wasn't sure)









Toastie my little Siamese monkey doing what he loves best









This is Daisy who is 13 months old and her sister Fidget

















Kissifur (brother to Daisy and Fidget)









Mintola (brother to Daisy, Fidget and Kissifur - and also dad to my little munchkins!)









Sookie (on the top) and Sherbet (bottom) who are sisters to Toastie and Scrambled Egg and also mums to the munchkins









These are the 18 munchkins parented by Mintola, Sookie and Sherbet

Sealey (I think he is a blue point siamese going by the description on NMC but I'm not sure)









Gideon:









Trebor









Jones









Indiana









Vidal









BJ









Hubble and Bubble (on the right)









Bluey (because of the colour of his tail  )









Itsy and Bitsy (my shy little siamese babies)









Niblet 









Semolina









Fe









Minnie









Sully (in the far right corner)









And Trouble (front left) - who lives up to his name :x 









And finally my three multi girls (in order) Nutmeg, Cinnamon and Saffron:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, love the argente(?) multi!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow lovely mice!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Wow, love the argente(?) multi!
> 
> Sarah xxx


The yellowy colour? Told you I'm hopeless with colours!!! I've been describing them as field mouse colour and blonde :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, the yellowy one, I wasn't sure if it was called argente in multis. The other two are agouti 

Sarah xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Yep, the yellowy one, I wasn't sure if it was called argente in multis. The other two are agouti
> 
> Sarah xxx


Thanks - yes those two names sound familiar!! I'll add that to my repertoire so I sound like I know what I'm talking about in future :lol:


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

Semolina is lovely :love1


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful mousey wouseys - I could just cuddle them all (sigh!)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties! Some these could be mine...yeah...mine..the orange satin especially.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank for all the lovely comments!! Yeah, my little cuties love their cuddles but do get very, very jealous!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Far be it from me to correct anyone... but, your yellow-ish multi; if he/she has a blue undercoat (it looks like he/she does, but its hard to see on a picture) it is an amber. If he/she does not have a blue under coat, it is argente. If he/she has a white butt, it is a pied, if not it would be a headspot. The middle one is a pied agouti, and the one on the left is a headspot agouti. I hope no one takes offense to this.... just thought you would like to know the pattern names and colors of your multi's.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Such pretty mice!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

Erica said:


> If he/she does not have a blue under coat, it is argente


i dont know wat amber is but argentes DO have blue undercoats


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a fab family, they're all so sweet!


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

your mice are awsum! and they all look really healthy and happy! fidget is well cute!!!


----------

